# The New Audi A6: An Overachiever with New Strengths



## [email protected] (Apr 9, 2004)

A winner always builds on his strengths: That’s why Audi has again upgraded its luxury class A6 model. Efficient engines have been added to the drive-train lineup, with innovative technologies cutting fuel consumption by about 15 percent across the whole model range. An improved suspension and new high-tech assistance system give the driver even greater control over the car. And the new-generation MMI control system is out-performing itself. The revamped A6 will be launched in the German market in late summer.
* Full Story *


----------



## QUATTR0 (Dec 1, 2005)

*Re: The New Audi A6: An Overachiever with New Strengths ([email protected])*

Very nice update for the A6... the new rear on the sedan looks much sportier and modern.
Funny that the A6 is the bestseller in its class worldwide but lags the 5 and E here badly. The 3.0TSI really makes the 4.2 pointless... so replace the 4.2 model with the 3.0TDI please?








3.0TDI Avant would be the way to go for me... http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## ProjectA3 (Aug 12, 2005)

*Re: The New Audi A6: An Overachiever with New Strengths (QUATTR0)*

i love the new front bumper
and i heard the order guide on the A6 is going to become pretty cut and dry like the A4, TT, and A3 have.


----------



## navybean (Oct 4, 2002)

*Re: The New Audi A6: An Overachiever with New Strengths ([email protected])*

what color of blue is that?


----------



## 85GTI (Dec 19, 2000)

Fancy!
Front end is great - very aggressive. The lights are fantastic. Interior is pretty sexy, but I don't know about all that aluminum around the instruments. Overall it looks a winner.
The Avant is making me all tingly.


----------



## BMWBig6 (Jan 5, 2007)

*Re: The New Audi A6: An Overachiever with New Strengths ([email protected])*

24.76 MPG on the EU cycle for the 3.0T, is that an average consumption figure (or just a peak hwy figure)?


----------

